# What exercise do you do?



## Wobbles

Curious for those who exercise what you do and how frequently?

Does anyone do Crossfit/strength and conditioning?

:D


----------



## AP

Following!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mainly walking these days. I used to workout at the gym but I didn't go for ages so I've left the gym now :blush:


----------



## Wobbles

AtomicPink said:


> Following!

You pole :kiss:

Bev you were hoping to go back soon weren't you? You did so well x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I went back and then left again! :blush:


----------



## AmberR

I do crossfit 3-4 times per week mixed with running/walking with my dogs. I really love crossfit, it helps keep me sane! The people that workout at my box are like family and are so very uplifting and supportive.


----------



## Perplexed

I don't do crossfit as I have so many joint and back problems and prone to injury that I constantly need my form checked and would only do hiit if it was 1 on 1 with a trainer. 

However, I do attend a class at the gym called Body Pump which focuses on weights training. When I did the class regularly 3 times a week I felt like my body started looking really amazing...but I won't have time to go regularly till maybe July or something like that. I also like spinning classes but due to scheduling conflicts I haven't been able to attend for maybe 6 months now...lol.


----------



## AP

Wobbles said:


> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> Following!
> 
> You pole :kiss:Click to expand...

Ah but a lot of girls do something alongside to help them train! I have no bloody time because I'm always there teaching if not training ARGH!

I have bought one of those door frame bars though and I've been walking 35 mins to the studio.


----------



## Wobbles

AmberR said:


> I do crossfit 3-4 times per week mixed with running/walking with my dogs. I really love crossfit, it helps keep me sane! The people that workout at my box are like family and are so very uplifting and supportive.

Crossfit tends to be the same everywhere - a family. I absolutely love it. 

You're right about it keeping you sane. I would say it has the biggest positive impact on my mental state than anything else!


----------



## Wobbles

Perplexed said:


> I don't do crossfit as I have so many joint and back problems and prone to injury that I constantly need my form checked and would only do hiit if it was 1 on 1 with a trainer.
> 
> However, I do attend a class at the gym called Body Pump which focuses on weights training. When I did the class regularly 3 times a week I felt like my body started looking really amazing...but I won't have time to go regularly till maybe July or something like that. I also like spinning classes but due to scheduling conflicts I haven't been able to attend for maybe 6 months now...lol.

Body pump I've heard good things about. It's hard finding a routine to fit it in. I am fortunate that I can get up at 5, get there, be home by 7am and the rest of my day starts or I just couldn't squeeze it in.


----------



## Wobbles

AtomicPink said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> Following!
> 
> You pole :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah but a lot of girls do something alongside to help them train! I have no bloody time because I'm always there teaching if not training ARGH!
> 
> I have bought one of those door frame bars though and I've been walking 35 mins to the studio.Click to expand...

You could improve your core at home in the bedroom if you are looking to do that. Or spare 15 minutes and use the studio floor before you leave so you don't get home and make excuses. Motivating yourself at home is the hardest for most.

I have all the **** here, a rack, barbells, wall balls, dumbbells, KBs and still buy yet I go at 6am :dohh: lol


----------



## AP

Right now we've been doing tricep dips , push ups, chair things and handstands in the office :rofl: 

No matter what equipment i buy i never use it - I have two poles in my livingroom ffs :/


----------



## Perplexed

Wobbles said:


> Body pump I've heard good things about. It's hard finding a routine to fit it in. I am fortunate that I can get up at 5, get there, be home by 7am and the rest of my day starts or I just couldn't squeeze it in.

You are so right. I would have loved 5 am work out sessions but no such luck at my gym! A new closer one is rumored to open which would make it even better!


----------



## becsboo

I go swimming and the local gym at least once a week
I do a body training yoga class 4 times a week
and walking 
I would do more but no time


----------



## ModernMom

I take zumba once a week and walk as much as I can at lunch (2-4x a week ~2 miles). With my first pregnancy I zumba-ed 2x a week and even on the night I had my DD. I really believe that my labor progressed faster because of my working out. I want to say that I am overweight, have been most of my life, but really focus on being healthy and active. So for the moms-to-be out there who say I cant exercise, you can! Just find something you enjoy!


----------

